# Digital antenna attic install



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

OK all you guys that cut the cord, need some digital antenna help here. I'm located in Friendswood, and am trying to install a digital antenna IRCA ANT751) in my attic.

I have the coax cable connected to the antenna, and then directly to the TV, but the TV is saying "no signal" on all channels.

The roof does have some aluminum (called tech shield I think) backing inside the attic on the roof decking. Would that possibly be interfering with the reception? Any suggestions on what to try?

Appreciate any help/input.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

First off make sure the TV input source is set to Antenna, not HDMI, or DVD, or Cable or other inputs. Make sure antenna is pointed (esp if directional) to SW Houston area Missouri City approx. thats where most station towers are located around Houston. Next allow TV to self-program itself to search for channels - this takes about 5-10 min. Should find many as in 50 or more channels. Go back to settings to hide all the ones you prob wont watch or with weak signals. Enjoy FREE HD TV!


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

If you have techshield or any other kind of reflective radiant barrier, it will severely degrade any signal into your attic. Friendswood is only 20 miles east of the Missouri City antenna farm, you should be receiving a full strength signal from every station that transmits from there. Try taking the antenna outside, point it west and rescan the channels and you will know if the radiant barrier is the issue. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to do this also. Get it working?


----------



## driftwood (May 22, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> First off make sure the TV input source is set to Antenna, not HDMI, or DVD, or Cable or other inputs. Make sure antenna is pointed (esp if directional) to SW Houston area Missouri City approx. thats where most station towers are located around Houston. Next allow TV to self-program itself to search for channels - this takes about 5-10 min. Should find many as in 50 or more channels. Go back to settings to hide all the ones you prob wont watch or with weak signals. Enjoy FREE HD TV!


Repeat every time you re position the antenna.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Might try adding one of the little signal boosters where the antenna wire connects to the TV. Does wonders for me in League City. However, my antennas are rooftop mounted. I tried mounting one inside my metal building but was no bueno.


----------



## al_carl (Jan 20, 2012)

Use this site to find the exact direction to point it but like Andre said, it's pretty much west.

http://www.antennaweb.org/Address

Also, why are you putting it in the attic? My HOA says not to put it outside but legally they can't do anything about it.


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Got it working, thanks for the feedback. I had to have the TV auto-scan for channels as suggested....Bingo!.

It's in the attic 'cause Momma says it's too ugly for outside! I do have tech-shield but it still seems to get really clear picture especially HD.
Seems to be pretty good so far. I noticed one 1 channel (11) every once in a while the picture will distort momentarily. Might need to tweak the position a bit still.

As for the booster, it does have some sort of round black cylinder that the coax plugs into and the other end has 2 terminals that connect to the antenna....not sure if it's a booster or not.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

gm said:


> Got it working, thanks for the feedback. I had to have the TV auto-scan for channels as suggested....Bingo!.
> 
> It's in the attic 'cause Momma says it's too ugly for outside! I do have tech-shield but it still seems to get really clear picture especially HD.
> Seems to be pretty good so far. I noticed one 1 channel (11) every once in a while the picture will distort momentarily. Might need to tweak the position a bit still.
> ...


I have that same antenna. It's been up 3 years and survived a direct lightning strike. Only thing I had to replace on the antenna was the black transformer that you described. I have mine mounted on the roof and it gets great signals from Spring with no issue. I have it split going to three tv's and still don't need a booster.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazon wants to know if you meant RCA ANT751?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Check this site out...lot's of good info on making your own dipole antenna. 

https://forums.radioreference.com/b...67-my-homemade-off-center-dipole-antenna.html


----------

